# 0.9% not ending and is now extended??!!



## vincec (Jul 28, 2008)

in the bay area we have like 7 dealers, and i just spoke with them all.

4 say bmw has extended their offer when looking at their aug 1/2 memo.

while the other 3 are saying their memo shows 3.9 for august rates. 

so who's right? can anyone confirm? if it is going to be extended, then it would allow me to wait for other car optioned more the way i want.

can someone please confirm what the rate will be?


----------



## BMWFanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't know, but my CA told me that rates are going back up to 3.9% and so did a few CAs around here. However, you have to understand why they might say this .


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Let's just say this... it's definitely ending; it's not lockable; if you're new to BMW and haven't had one before, you're gonna be SOL if you don't sign up on something in stock by 7/31. The clock is ticking. Seriously. If you're not serious about saving some serious :bling:, then you just go right ahead and wait until 8/1. :slap::spank:

You're wasting your time spinning your wheels with seven centers. Just find *one* who has the BMW you want and take delivery by 7/31. It doesn't get any more straight forward than that. The longer you wait, the worse it will get, bud. So don't squander this opportunity- *Go buy or lease a BMW NOW! * And this goes for all of you on the sidelines spectating. Hurry to your BMW center, pick from stock and *save some $$$.* I don't want to hear any rants or crying in August about how you coulda, shoulda, woulda bought a BMW in July.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> You're wasting your time spinning your wheels with seven centers. Just find *one* who has the BMW you want and take delivery by 7/31. It doesn't get any more straight forward than that. The longer you wait, the worse it will get, bud. So don't squander this opportunity- *Go buy or lease a BMW NOW! * And this goes for all of you on the sidelines spectating. Hurry to your BMW center, pick from stock and *save some $$$.* I don't want to hear and rants or crying in August about how you coulda, shoulda, woulda bought a BMW in July.


Dayum Adrian, your post almost makes me want to run out and get another one right now...LMAO. :angel:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Calif65GM said:


> Dayum Adrian, your post almost makes me want to run out and get another one right now...LMAO. :angel:


:rofl: Dude, I'm not playing around. I've read enough threads and posts about guys shopping around for deals and comparing deals to see who's a coupla $$$ more or less than the other guy- here's the underlying message: Attention shoppers, the 0.9% and special lease rate store closes in in about 48 hours. It's time to go to check out. The shopping is over and the buying starts ASAP.

If you're in by 7/31- cool- high fives (no pun intended )

"Go and do likewise, gents. The money's out there. You pick it up, it's yours. You don't, I got no sympathy for you." -Blake in Glengarry Glen Ross.


----------



## davelv (Oct 31, 2006)

Does anyone know if the 2009 coupe will be getting the interior, adaptive headlights, navigation and idrive changes like the sedan? I need to know by 7/30 so I can buy a 2008 vs order a 2009.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

davelv said:


> Does anyone know if the 2009 coupe will be getting the interior, adaptive headlights, navigation and idrive changes like the sedan?


Nope...on interior. the adaptive lights are already standard... still no word on navi/idrive changes.

You haven't found an 08 yet? I would've been happy to make black dakota leather, cream or gray, for enough green.:angel:


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> :rofl: Dude, I'm not playing around. I've read enough threads and posts about guys shopping around for deals and comparing deals to see who's a coupla $$$ more or less than the other guy- here's the underlying message: Attention shoppers, the 0.9% and special lease rate store closes in in about 48 hours. It's time to go to check out. The shopping is over and the buying starts ASAP.
> 
> If you're in by 7/31- cool- high fives (no pun intended )
> 
> "Go and do likewise, gents. The money's out there. You pick it up, it's yours. You don't, I got no sympathy for you." -Blake in Glengarry Glen Ross.


on a long enough timeline, there will always be a better deal.

i always think about the line from fightclub when people agonize over waiting another month, and another month, and another month, hoping the next months deal will be better.



 On a long enough timeline everyone's survival rate drops to zero.
*******>
********>do you really want to wait 5 years to buy the car you want?


----------



## davelv (Oct 31, 2006)

adrian's bmw said:


> Nope...on interior. the adaptive lights are already standard... still no word on navi/idrive changes.
> 
> You haven't found an 08 yet? I would've been happy to make black dakota leather, cream or gray, for enough green.:angel:


From reading, I thought the adaptive lights were a step beyond what is already there. I guess not - my bad.

As to the car, I have found two but thought the new idrive, nav and interior would be worth waiting for.


----------



## goofygrin (Jul 26, 2008)

not to pee in Adrian's tea, but what were BMWFS financing rates as of like 7/8? 3.9%. Who knew the 0.9% was coming? Noone.

Who knows it's going to stay? Ms. Cleo.

I'm just sayin'

(For disclosure I did make an offer on an E92 this week that the dealer has extended similar terms to E90's but not one of the two E92s that he wants to hang onto like the last M&M in the bag).


----------



## kglesq (Jul 20, 2005)

goofygrin said:


> Who knows it's going to stay? Ms. Cleo.


Awesome reference, I continue to chuckle 10 minutes after reading it.

Not to cast doubt on Adrian, who clearly knows his business, but as certain series of the BMW model line continue to languish unsold on dealer lots due to the current economy and gas prices (both of which, I assure you, are going to get much worse before they get better), the deals will get better-they have to. BMW's might get more expensive in August, but it will be a temporary phenomenon, at least as to the 2008's in stock. Come September and October, I think you may see some very aggressive moves to get rid of inventory.


----------



## goofygrin (Jul 26, 2008)

kglesq said:


> Awesome reference, I continue to chuckle 10 minutes after reading it.


I get one good one every 6 months or so. So I'm spent for the rest of the year :rofl: (I'll be sure to let the wife know so she doesn't die of anticipation).



> Not to cast doubt on Adrian, who clearly knows his business, but as certain series of the BMW model line continue to languish unsold on dealer lots due to the current economy and gas prices (both of which, I assure you, are going to get much worse before they get better), the deals will get better-they have to. BMW's might get more expensive in August, but it will be a temporary phenomenon, at least as to the 2008's in stock. Come September and October, I think you may see some very aggressive moves to get rid of inventory.


I think you simply have to look at the M3 to know this is coming. Remember E46 M3's and how hard they were to get _the one_ that was what you wanted? Now you can walk into any dealership and have your pick of 8-15 M3's in any color with just about any option set (here in Dallas) and, unless you're a schmuck, you don't pay anywhere near MSRP.

Hey, I'm doing OK even in this downturn (and will likely be one of the people that HopeChange Obamamama will screw when he gets elected -- whole nuther rant), and the 335i, equipped the same as a G35S/G37S is $9k higher. NINE THOUSAND DOLLARS. Oh ya, and the gee whiz electronics in the Infiniti are better (nav, no i-drive [you insane]). Worse seats for sure though. Sure it's not quite as fun to drive and it would get beat on the track (the 3-4 days you take it to the track in 3-4 years), but I think that with $9,000 in your pocket you might be able to tighten up that disparity.

Plus the G35 sedan has better crash test results than the 335i. Side impact = broken ribs and hip in the 335i and not in the G35.

(and now I'm OT and into the age old CheapBastardWantsAG35NowButA335Tomorrow discussion)


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> if you're new to BMW and haven't had one before, you're gonna be SOL if you don't sign up on something in stock by 7/31.


Should we take this statement to mean that if you are not new to BMW the 0.9% financing and reduced lease rates will continue in August as part of the OLP?


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

caveatesq said:


> Should we take this statement to mean that if you are not new to BMW the 0.9% financing and reduced lease rates will continue in August as part of the OLP?


Yes.. Please expound... ;-)


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

goofygrin said:


> I get one good one every 6 months or so. So I'm spent for the rest of the year :rofl: (I'll be sure to let the wife know so she doesn't die of anticipation).
> 
> I think you simply have to look at the M3 to know this is coming. Remember E46 M3's and how hard they were to get _the one_ that was what you wanted? Now you can walk into any dealership and have your pick of 8-15 M3's in any color with just about any option set (here in Dallas) and, unless you're a schmuck, you don't pay anywhere near MSRP.
> 
> ...


In regards to the G35, Infiniti makes a nice car, no doubt. And despite being $9k lower in price, it gets crushed by the 3 Series year over year in sales volume. Why?:dunno:

I mean, you make some valid arguments in selling yourself a G35 over the 335i. I encourage you to consider taking European Delivery of a 335i to bridge that $9k gap and factor in the maintenance and the smile to mile ratio. Once you do this, you'll be sold for a lifetime. Plus, I just think the fit and finish, quality of materials, and overall intuitive feel of the BMW gets prospective buyers to own the joy of a BMW over the cheaper G35. Of course, I'm biased. :angel:

Of course the G35 might have a modest one star better crash test rating over the 3- that's because it needs to since the BMW can _avoid_ the crash better than the G35 and I'd rather be able to avoid a crash in a BMW than have to survive one in a G35.:str8pimpi


----------



## phantombmw (Nov 6, 2007)

Funny thing........all these dealerships talking about how rates will change, etc. The most ironic part about it is BMWFS hasn't even RELEASED August rates yet. There was a BMWNA bulletin that went out showing what "might" happen in August, until the FS bulletin comes out it's just speculation, however more than likely correct speculation  I just find it humorous when people say they "know" what the rates are going to do next month considering the BMWFS bulletin isn't even OUT YET.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

caveatesq said:


> Should we take this statement to mean that if you are not new to BMW the 0.9% financing and reduced lease rates will continue in August as part of the OLP?


You got about a day and two thirds to find out.:dunno:


----------



## goofygrin (Jul 26, 2008)

> I encourage you to consider taking European Delivery of a 335i to bridge that $9k gap and factor in the maintenance and the smile to mile ratio.


We aren't finding the car we want (actually just found a decently equipped pre-June increase E90 335i in the right colors) ... and the 09 Nav/IDrive changes are something that we definitely want, so ED is something that we are definitely talking about, especially if we have to order a car.

We wanted to hold off on the Europe trip until our son was a little older so he could enjoy/remember the experience.

We're leaning toward waiting another 6 months to a year and see what the market brings. Who knows, the economy may go to complete pot and we'll be glad we don't have a car payment


----------



## BMWFanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

I can't understand why nav/iDrive changes would be the deciding factor when it comes to 08 vs 09 because it's something you won't even notice very often. Anyways, I just got in on a hot deal on an '08 335xi coupe .


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

When rates where post in July it did have July/ August rates. Have your dealer check bulletin 08-024. But if your a gambling person wait and see. It's also funny that when good advise is given and it's not what the Masses want to hear they seem to think the CA's are just out for the deal *NOW*. Trust me, All of us would love to see the rate stay. Business has been good with it. But when the party is over , it's over.


----------

